# Make-up is my new obsession =)



## Dominikanmorena (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello to all you newbies, pros and all in between. I'm not sure where I would fall but I do know that the World of Beauty has always been an influence in my life. Looking good always makes you feel good. I am a liscenced cosmetologist so hair is where I'm most confident. Wanting to brush up on my makeup skills I discovered YouTube tutorials! How genius... And now I'm hooked. I can't stop buying makeup products. I opt for more affordable brands but do splurge once in a while. My thing is why pay more when you can get it for less. Don't get me wrong I'm def all about quality. So anyways I'm just getting all the techniques down and hopefully will be as great as all you pro's and start making some tutorials. 

 ..Express urself..


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome Welcome!!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Dominikanmorena (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks ladies =)


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Susanne (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## nunu (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello


----------



## n_c (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## anje1013 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome! Welcome! You will love it here! 

Sara


----------



## Dominikanmorena (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah i think im already a specktra addict. im always checking out the new forums. its sooo fun... especially when ur at work hahaa.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome to specktra


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## MzzRach (Jul 30, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------

